# Mutal Fund Flows



## Researcher (23 July 2008)

Hi,
Does any one know where i could obtain data on Australian Mutual fund flows, ie how much cash is invested and withdrawn every month?
I have tried AMG data services but they only have a limited range of Australian data with short time periods.

Greatly appreciated if any one can help

Dave


----------

